# PC durch Gaming Laptop ersetzen



## PCamateur (3. Januar 2018)

Schönen guten Tag, 

Ich suche wieder einmal Rat bzgl. Neuanschaffung. Aufgrund lokaler Gegebenheiten in meiner Wohnung und neuen Anforderungen hinsichtlich mobilen Arbeitens meinerseits, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken meinen bisherigen PC durch einen Laptop zu ersetzen. 

Grundsätzlich wäre der Plan, Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus etc. stehen zu lassen mit einer Docking Station schnell zu verbinden, wenn ich zu Hause spielen will. Bzw. alternativ das Bild an den TV zu streamen um auch mal im Wohnzimmer zu spielen. Weiters ergibt sich bei mir die Notwendigkeit auch mal im Zug, Flugzeug, Hotelzimmer und außerhalb meiner Wohnung zu arbeiten (Powerpoint, Excel, keine Bild- oder Videobearbeitung) und da würd ich dann gern auch mal eine Runde zocken. 

Der Laptop sollte natürlich nicht zu schwer sein (sonst kann ich mir meinen Tower behalten), also hätte ich an die maximale Größe von 15 Zoll gedacht (uU auch kleiner). Anforderungen sind nicht riesig, durch meine PS4 bin ich nicht darauf angewiesen, dass er die aktuellsten AAA Titel packt, aber ich will natürlich meine große Steam Bibliothek weiterhin nutzen. Die aktuellsten Games die sich darin so befinden sind Mafia 3, Metal Gear solid Phantom Pain, Doom, Sniper Elite 3. Viel neueres dürfte eigentlich nicht dabei sein und viel wird auch nicht mehr nachkommen, was ich nicht schon auf der PS4 zocken werde. 

Mein aktuelles System ist das folgende: 

Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core i5-3450 CPU @3,10 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB RAM 
Grafik: Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 4GB

Damit laufen die genannten aktuellen Spiele (ältere sowieso) in FHD ohne Probleme. Das sollte der Laptop auch schaffen. 

Budget liegt bei ca. 1.000 Euro (plus Minus drei bis vierhundert bei echtem Mehrwert), wobei natürlich günstiger besser ist. 

Bis jetzt hätte ich z.B. einen Lenovo Legion Y-520 gefunden: 
https://www3.lenovo.com/at/de/laptops/ideapad/legion-y-series/Legion-Y520/p/88GMY500808 

bzw. vergleichbare (preislich und Komponenten) von Dell. Weiters hätte ich noch die Seite PCZentrum gefunden, hat damit jemand Erfahrung? 

Nur habe ich nun gelesen, dass die GTX 1050 nicht so tolle sein soll. Würde diese für meine Zwecke reichen? Oder rechtfertigt die 1060 den Aufpreis von ca. 2-300 Euro zu anderen? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus. 
LG


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2018)

Die GTX 1050 ist "Müll", die GTX 1050 Ti aber ist wäre gut, die ist sogar stärker als Deine GTX 960. Zumindest die Desktop-Version der 1050 Ti. Die mobile Variante ist aber auch nicht viel schwächer, vermutlich wird die im Lenovo ziemlich genau so stark sein wie Deine GTX 960.

Ich würde aber definitiv ein Modell mit einer SSD nehmen, grad wenn du damit auch arbeiten willst. Und dann ist je nach Modell der Abstand zu einer Version mit einer GTX 1060 gar nicht mehr groß: 


GTX 1050 Ti und SSD 128GB + 1TB HDD :  https://geizhals.de/lenovo-legion-y520-15ikbn-80wk0042ge-a1564667.html?hloc=de 

Und quasi das gleiche mit ner GTX 1060 und sogar ner größeren SSD wäre aktuell keine 100€ teurer :  https://geizhals.de/lenovo-legion-y720-15ikb-80vr002wge-a1578097.html?hloc=de


----------



## PCamateur (3. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die GTX 1050 ist "Müll", die GTX 1050 Ti aber ist wäre gut, die ist sogar stärker als Deine GTX 960. Zumindest die Desktop-Version der 1050 Ti. Die mobile Variante ist aber auch nicht viel schwächer, vermutlich wird die im Lenovo ziemlich genau so stark sein wie Deine GTX 960.
> 
> Ich würde aber definitiv ein Modell mit einer SSD nehmen, grad wenn du damit auch arbeiten willst. Und dann ist je nach Modell der Abstand zu einer Version mit einer GTX 1060 gar nicht mehr groß:
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort Herbboy. Das heißt grundsätzlich mach ich mit so einem Lenovo nichts verkehrt? V.a. hinsichtlich im 
Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen PC. 
Ist ja für einen spielefähigen Laptop vergleichsweise eher sehr günstig

Zusätzliche Frage: was wäre denn ein realistischer Preis für meinen aktuellen PC?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2018)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Herbboy. Das heißt grundsätzlich mach ich mit so einem Lenovo nichts verkehrt? V.a. hinsichtlich im
> Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen PC.
> Ist ja für einen spielefähigen Laptop vergleichsweise eher sehr günstig


 ein PC mit ner ähnlichen Leistung würde halt eher nur 700€ kosten. Aber der Preisabstand ist geringer als vor 2 Jahren, da wäre ein Laptop mit ner Leistung einer GTX 1060 eher bei 1300€ gelandet. Das ist vor allem dank der energieeffizienten GTX 10-Reihe: da kann man recht günstig schon eine GTX 1060 verwirklichen, auch wenn die GTX 1060 in Notebooks eine leicht abgespeckte Version im vergleich zur Desktop-Version ist.



> Zusätzliche Frage: was wäre denn ein realistischer Preis für meinen aktuellen PC?


 naja, brandneu würde ein gleichstarker PC ca 550€ kosten, wobei ich von ner normalen 1000GB Festplatte im PC ausgehe. Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du noch 400€. Ich würde aber einen der 8GB-Riegel einzeln verkaufen, weil RAM inzwischen sehr teuer geworden ist. Da bekommst du locker 50€, auf der anderen Seite wirst du aber vermutlich für den PC nicht 50€ mehr bekommen, nur weil er 16 statt 8GB hat, da man mehr als 8GB noch immer nicht wirklich braucht.


----------



## PCamateur (3. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ein PC mit ner ähnlichen Leistung würde halt eher nur 700€ kosten. Aber der Preisabstand ist geringer als vor 2 Jahren, da wäre ein Laptop mit ner Leistung einer GTX 1060 eher bei 1300€ gelandet. Das ist vor allem dank der energieeffizienten GTX 10-Reihe: da kann man recht günstig schon eine GTX 1060 verwirklichen, auch wenn die GTX 1060 in Notebooks eine leicht abgespeckte Version im vergleich zur Desktop-Version ist.
> 
> naja, brandneu würde ein gleichstarker PC ca 550€ kosten, wobei ich von ner normalen 1000GB Festplatte im PC ausgehe. Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du noch 400€. Ich würde aber einen der 8GB-Riegel einzeln verkaufen, weil RAM inzwischen sehr teuer geworden ist. Da bekommst du locker 50€, auf der anderen Seite wirst du aber vermutlich für den PC nicht 50€ mehr bekommen, nur weil er 16 statt 8GB hat, da man mehr als 8GB noch immer nicht wirklich braucht.


Ich glaube ich habe noch 4 GB vorherigen RAM rumliegen. Dann könnte ich die 16 GB einzeln verkaufen. Würde es Sinn machen die Grafikkarte auch einzeln zu verkaufen und den PC als "Office PC" mit onboard Grafik, für 200 Verhandlungsbasis? 

Gesendet von meinem CUBOT MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2018)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe noch 4 GB vorherigen RAM rumliegen. Dann könnte ich die 16 GB einzeln verkaufen. Würde es Sinn machen die Grafikkarte auch einzeln zu verkaufen und den PC als "Office PC" mit onboard Grafik, für 200 Verhandlungsbasis?


 das kannst du auch machen. Musst halt schauen, ob die Karte dann genug bringt.


----------



## PCamateur (16. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das kannst du auch machen. Musst halt schauen, ob die Karte dann genug bringt.



Danke für deine Antworten. Ich häng noch ein bisschen in der Recherche und häng jetzt zwischen den folgenden: 

zwei Modelle des y520, die identisch sind bis auf die Grafikkarte: 

einmal eine GTX 1050 (TI) mit 4GB und eine GTX 1060 Max-Q 3GB, wobei der Preis fast ident ist. Dritte Alternative wäre der Y720 mit 1060 und 6GB wobei hier wieder 200 EUR nochmal on Top drauf kommen. 

Es gibt ja auch von anderen Herstellern vergleichbare Notebooks zu ähnlichen Preisen, aber ich schätze, in diesem Preissegment sind die Unterschiede nicht riesig oder? 

danke,
LG


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2018)

Eine schwere Wahl, denn die Max-Q ist ein wenig schwächer getaktet als eine normale GTX 1060 und hat halt nur 3GB RAM. D.h. in manchen Games wäre sogar die GTX 1050 Ti im Vorteil, aber auch nur die Ti, nicht eine normale 1050. Bei den Unterschieden ist es halt so, dass du nie genau weiß, woran es liegt. Vlt hat ein Laptop bei ansonsten gleicher Ausstattung für 50€ mehr schon das deutlich bessere Display, vlt sind die 50€ auch rausgeschmissenes Geld...


----------

